
Intel to invest billions in U.S. factories - tzury
http://www.financialpost.com/news/Intel+invest+billions+factories/3694381/story.html
======
tzury
I found that interesting as $8b of investments create 8K jobs. That makes $1M
per employee, and man, this is construction, not hi-tech. Sure the material
costs money. But the correlation of those two eights is interesting in my
opinion.

